# Meet the 16 new members of our family



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

Mumma had 16 beautiful babies through the night. I'm so happy  She is doing really well and all the babies look healthy and so cute!










I will post more photos as they grow so you can all enjoy it with me.

I would like to say a BIG thank you for everyone giving me advice and helping me get Mumma set up to have her babies!!

YAY!! i'm too excited


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats! Will be fun to watch them grow up! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot of little ones!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Their tummies are so cute!


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

They are adorable!! I'm looking forward til when I an hold them for cuddles. Awww


----------



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

Look at those big milk lines in those bellies. Definitely. Good mama u got there congrats. 16 babies holy crow.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, those are really big milk bands. She's doing a very good job, especially with 16 babies. 

Looks like some are going to be Albinos, from day 1 you can tell their eye color. Black and dark ruby you can see, bright ruby and pink eyes you can't see.

Curious, do you know how many your going to keep?


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats! Great looking milk bands on those babies!


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm so glad you all agree. I'm so proud of mumma and the babies. We will keep one. The shop we purchased her from I'd excellent. They are really loving & I trust putting the rest in their hands in about 4 weeks time. We are quite good friends with the owners as we are there every other day buying for the small zoo we have at home lol.


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

My partner is building me a rat cage so I may even be able to take two of them. Will see if I can convince him into it hehe


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow they're so cute! Baby rats are the cutest creatures on earth, I swear <3

When I first read the title of this thread I thought you had just gone out and bought 16 new rats, I was like "Seriously " xDD


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't trust them in the hands of a pet shop. Sure they may be nice, but remember that most rats in pet shops either become Snake food, Breeders for snake food, or go to homes to people who have no idea how to care for them. Some don't even get bought and live their whole life there.

You can post ads on craigslist asking for $10 each and that they have to go in pairs or more (the $10 is to keep people wanting free snake food away), and interview them to make sure that they know how to take care of rats. If they are new to rats send them to websites or here for help. Maybe ask your Friend at the pet store to put up signs in the store and see if he can help you out, but I wouldn't leave them in the pet store, maybe ask if you can borrow some cages then.


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

I've never heard of Craigslist until now. I'm looking into it. Plus we have something similar called gumtree. You're right. I would hate for these poor babies to end up as feeders. Plus this way I can also make a little extra cash which can help for the cost of the new cage the hubby is building me. Thanks for that lighting wolf - you really do know your stuff don't you


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats!

Don't forget to put up a listing in the adoption center portion of this forum. You seem like you are well on your way to raising a batch of healthy well socialized young ratties that other members near you might be very interested in. And that way you might be able to keep in touch with some of your babies.

Just a thought.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Look at all those big fat milk bands! Mama's working hard ^-^

I was just reading the other thread and I wanted to see the babies so I found my way here.

If I were you I would AVOID the pet store. Mama was a PEW (pink eyed white) and any pew babies are very likely to end up as snake food. Since you have kids maybe their friends would be interested in taking a pair. Ask around, show pictures once they get fuzzy. I wouldn't be surprised if you found home for them without having to use the internet.

Here's a helpful tip: Familiarize yourself with the diference between boys and girls. It is tricky to tell before the balls drop, but if you start learning now so you can list how many of what gender while trying to find homes. For obvious reasons same sex pairings are preffered.


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

Day 2: OMG! They are adorable!!





































That last one is so cute on his back <3

I'm starting to think that mummas cagemate might be a boy :/ I moved mumma back into the cage for 15 mins so she could have a run around and eat some food in peace but her girlfriend was attacking her the whole time. Kept pinning her to the ground, mounting her & sniffing her genitals. Is that normal? This is what was happening when we 1st got them both but only took a few days to die down. After having another look I'm starting to think it might be a boy which means we won't be able to keep it 

I'll post some more photos when I get a chance


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah post some photos.

Remember that rats go into heat 24 to 72 hours after giving birth and this is normal behaviors for if a rat goes into heat.


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

even if it's another female in the cage? Like I said I am a new owner of rats so all this help is appreciated a lot


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep, Females will do that to each other, and even hump/mount each other if they are in heat.

By this age if her cage mate was male testicals would be Very visible.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Whereabouts do you live? I'm just curious, because if there are other members on the forum nearby who may be interested in the pups it could be helpful.  That way we can spare some of them from the pet shop! And you'll be able to get updates on them.


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in south Australia. I have put an ad on gumtree and will sell them that way  you are all right with the whole pet shop thing. I would prefer to know they are going to a safe home and not be used as food


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

This is tiny - I feel for this little baby, half the size of it's siblings. 










If this one turns out to be a girl I think I might keep it. I have a little soft spot


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh she or he is probably not getting enough milk to facilitate growth. Poor thing.

But with 16 babies, that's not all that shocking! Your girl is busy. 

One way to counteract it would be to buy formula and supplement feed the babies that don't seem to be getting so much milk. It'll help make sure no one gets behind.


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

Where would I get formula from? Do I need a special kind?


----------



## lissy (Oct 11, 2012)

Awww :-( just checked on them all this morning and we had one pass through the night. Surprisingly it wasn't the tiny one.. It was a rather big one. It's crazy how attached I'm getting and how sad I feel :-( poor fella


----------



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

i can imagine how u feel evenmy babies who werent planned as soon as they where born every night i go to bed i worry i would wake up with a loss or anytime i go out shopping or such i would worry about coming home to one. so far i have been lucky but i do feel for you we get attached right from first sight its soo sad.


----------

